# JD 3320 ehydro filter leak



## billygoat53 (Feb 4, 2012)

i have a JD 3320 that i recently changed the hydraulic fluid on. I removed the filter to clean and when i replaced the filter cap, i noticed that it was leaking. How does the cover for the filter seal, and for what reason would it leak? Also, is there a way of fixing this problem without draining all 7 gallons of the new fluid?


----------

